# (as) core dumped



## hansaplast (Feb 9, 2009)

My log file contains the following events:
	
	



```
Feb  9 13:07:08 svr01 kernel: pid 84230 (as), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Feb  9 13:07:08 svr01 kernel: pid 84236 (as), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Feb  9 13:46:10 svr01 kernel: pid 12709 (as), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Feb  9 13:46:10 svr01 kernel: pid 12715 (as), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```
AFAIK "as" is the portable GNU assembler. What I don't know is why 'as' is launched and why it crashes.
A quick "ps ax" shows me that no 'as' process is running (even after a reboot).

Since I'm in the dark here maybe someone shed some light as to why as is crashing.

Regards,

Hansa


----------



## hansaplast (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm.. Now that I think of it. 
It could be that the assembler crashes during port_upgrade. In the next run I'll try to keep a log of the upgrade. 

Any other thoughts are still welcome.


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 6, 2009)

I got same  ERORR!!   Before install php5-extensions(some of them) apache work very fine. And when I finish  to install these extensions my apache22 got this problem in /var/log/messages.

Any ideea!!! help please!!


----------



## morbit (Aug 12, 2009)

hansaplast said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Now that I think of it.
> It could be that the assembler crashes during port_upgrade. In the next run I'll try to keep a log of the upgrade.
> 
> Any other thoughts are still welcome.



In my case, as core dumps during gcc44 upgrade, so it's very likely.


----------

